# Golf Channel



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

Can anyone really watch it. I truly get bored at it after a while. I can stand watching golf for maybe an hour max, but if I go past that I litterally fall asleep watching it.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I can watch it easily. I love when the big events come up, and everything gets so exciting! I always love to see the pros playing at their best.


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

Wife hates. I watch it quite a bit.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I watch it a lot but when they have some of the "not so big" tours on i tend to watch something else.

But yea, I like to watch it.


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

Yes, the big tours I can watch, but when you get to minor tours and commentators talking about how poeple shot that day, those are the things that truly bore me.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I like watching the Big Breaks to.


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

What is that?


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

Cawh i love it could sit all day watching the golf channel and mojor events ...


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

ha sounds like you need a girlfriend, but whatever floats your boat is fine. I just cant stand it.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Deep said:


> What is that?


Its a show that gives the "Average Joe" a chance at some fame on a couple of tours. And they give them some heafty Gift Certificates, and a car.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

I love watching golf. In the afternoons just laying down and watching it really relaxes me.


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

Well not all day deep but you know what i mean ^^ Its pretty helpful and i like seeing how clubs effect peoples performance


----------

